# BCM57810 networkd card with SR-IOV : No driver detected



## Trevelian (Sep 17, 2020)

Hello,

I have a HP network card "533FLR-T" its based on "NetXtreme II BCM57810"
This card is capable to be used with SR-IOV, so I can have 64 NIC on each physical port that I can passthrough from my Linux hypervisor to my Linux and BSD guest VM.

On Linux guest VM no problem I see the NIC on my VM and I can use it :

```
# lspci 
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries NetXtreme II BCM57810 10 Gigabit Ethernet Virtual Function
```

On BSD guest VM (I tested 11.3 and 12.1) the card seems to be not detected :

```
# dmesg
pci0: <network, ethernet> at device 8.0 (no driver attached)

# pciconf -lv
none0@pci0:0:8:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x3382103c chip=0x16af14e4 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries'
    device     = 'NetXtreme II BCM57810 10 Gigabit Ethernet Virtual Function'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

I try to force the driver with :

```
#devctl set driver pci0:0:8:0 bxe
```
But it don't gave me any new network interface.

Do you have any idea if its possible to make it work or the BXE driver is just not compatible with the Virtual Function of this card ?

Thanks for your help,
Trevelian.


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 18, 2020)

You should also ask on freebsd-net mailing list. That list is used by developers and professional network administrators familiar with driver matters.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 18, 2020)

Did you add this to your /boot/loader.conf
if_bnxt_load="YES"

As per bnxt(4) man page


----------



## Trevelian (Sep 18, 2020)

Phishfry said:


> Did you add this to your /boot/loader.conf
> if_bnxt_load="YES"
> 
> As per bnxt(4) man page



The driver for BCM57810 should be BXE I think and not BNXT.





						bxe(4)
					






					www.freebsd.org
				





```
# kldload if_bxe

kldload: can't load if_bxe: module already loaded or in kernel
```

But I give it a try and load if_bnxt and also tried to force if_bnxt on the pci device but no new network device.


----------



## usdmatt (Sep 18, 2020)

Probably one for the freebsd-net mailing list. Looks like it should be supported by bxe, which is part of base so should *just work*.

It's possible the HP version has some slight modifications (could be something as simple as a revision number) that it stopping the FreeBSD driver from loading.


----------



## Trevelian (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello,

I was able to have a response from the dev that explain that the driver only support physical function (PF)

So I just order a new network card with intel chipset, I hope this work on BSD.

I'm still surprise pfsense / opnsense have not switched yet to Linux like freenas.


----------



## a6h (Oct 7, 2020)

Trevelian said:


> I was able to have a response from the dev :


Is this a reply from public mailing-list?


----------



## Nyakov (Oct 7, 2020)

Sorry for the obvious, but does your card have the latest firmware? Try to update it.


----------



## Trevelian (Oct 8, 2020)

vigole said:


> Is this a reply from public mailing-list?


No, I try the mailing list but it does not seems followed by the developers of this driver.
I find another email address from IBM Linux team.




Nyakov said:


> Sorry for the obvious, but does your card have the latest firmware? Try to update it.


Yes the firmware is up to date.


Next try with "new" network card based on Intel 82599 for this weekend.


----------



## a6h (Oct 8, 2020)

Trevelian said:


> No, I try the mailing list but it does not seems followed by the developers of this driver.
> I find another email address from IBM Linux team.


Thus it's not appropriate publish your private email conversations, in public Forums.


----------



## Trevelian (Oct 8, 2020)

vigole said:


> Thus it's not appropriate publish your private email conversations, in public Forums.


Fixed.


----------



## Trevelian (Oct 10, 2020)

With "HP Ethernet 10Gb 2-port 560SFP+" based on the "Intel 82599ES" chipset, SR-IOV virtual function is working.


----------

